# which connector under seat?



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i am totally cheesed off with my airbag light coming on now. i have some 3.9 ohm resistors, and i am going to see if putting a resistor in the connector solves this problem. can someone tell me exactly which 2 wires i need to do? 
i'd like to do it before its gets dark on my day off so help would be appreciated


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Even though IM VERY BUSY I will go take a picture for you now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just uploading now it's the blue and white :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Soz shag :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

nice one! do i 'have' to disconnect the battery?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Of course you need to disconnect the battery

Shagger shaggiest mofo :x

Havent even soldered them just pushed them in and shrinkwrapped them


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Shag your's looks bent as well :-*

Going back outside now "to play" :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for your quick help guys very much appreciated

just done it now, hopefully the light wont come on again!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> i am totally cheesed off with my airbag light coming on now. i have some 3.9 ohm resistors, and i am going to see if putting a resistor in the connector solves this problem. can someone tell me exactly which 2 wires i need to do?
> i'd like to do it before its gets dark on my day off so help would be appreciated


Should be 4.7ohm, not 3.9. But try it since you already have them.



















cheers


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i heard on a forum elsewhere to use a '4 ohm' resistor. seeing as 3.9 is nearer i used that. the light it currently off now after i just cleaered it with vag com. thanks for help again


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hijack thread but on the subject of airbags and resistors i,m in the middle of a little project courtesy of stevebeechTA 

























In the photo above do i just put my 3.9 resistor across both pins ( i know this is a mini  ) but the tt harness in your photos has 3 wires, the mini 2 wires on the car side. Also is an unwired airbag happy sitting in the seat indefinately,thanks


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

right its been about a week, and the light has come back on again. i'm going to plug the connectors back in, do i have to disconnect the battery again to plug them back in?

seeing as i bypassed the airbags in the seats, does that eliminate them from being faulty? does it also mean the seat belt tensioner is also not faulty?


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

The seat belt tensioner is in the reel so you would have to rule them out seperately.  Not much help i'm afraid.
Disconnect battery whenever touching/removing airbag connectors


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

ok thanks, if i plug the connector back in do i have to disconnect the battery again?


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> right its been about a week, and the light has come back on again. i'm going to plug the connectors back in, do i have to disconnect the battery again to plug them back in?
> 
> seeing as i bypassed the airbags in the seats, does that eliminate them from being faulty? does it also mean the seat belt tensioner is also not faulty?


Try a 4.7ohm resistor as i mentioned above   . Or, if not available, two 10 ohms resistors wired in parallel will = 5.0 ohms, which is certainly closer to 4.7 than 3.9.

cheers


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Just done this having fitted my old lotus exige seats & getting warning on dash. Disconnected batter, used 4.7ohm, connected as shown, even used contact cleaner but if I clear in vcds, it pops back with code within a split second saying 'resistance too high' on both sides. Any thoughts as to what I've done wrong please


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Just checked order & mine are 2 watt. Don't know if this makes any difference or not :?:


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Swapped for these & code cleared straight away. Although I used the correct ohm, I assume the watt difference caused the issue

https://cloude9customs.com/product/mk4- ... resistors/


----------

